# My Fathers shipmates



## Eyup (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, would anyone still remember my Father, "Charlie Peart" he was very young at the end of the war (19), but served on deck in the MN. I don't have access to his discharge book just now but will post the names of the ship asap.
Have just remembered one ship....Drakepool.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

A warm welcome to SN. I hope that you will fully enjoy the benefits of your membership by joining in the discussions on any topic that you find to be of interest to you.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Eyup.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Eyup,
Could you give us your dads full name date and place of birth and if you find it his discharge A number. Found one guy born in Whitby in 1926
regards
Roger


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Eyup (Jun 21, 2014)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Eyup,
> Could you give us your dads full name date and place of birth and if you find it his discharge A number. Found one guy born in Whitby in 1926
> regards
> Roger


Hello Roger, That will be him. Born 1/5/26 in Whitby. Linskill square. I just wondered if any of his crewmates were around who remembered him. He was on the Atlantic convoys. Unfortunately he has passed away but often talked about his experiences.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Sadly due to the passing years, I think the chance of finding a shipmate of your father are slim but stranger things have happened on this site!
He has records available from the national archives
*His Seamans pouch.* Records relating to individual seamen filed together in a pouch. These do***ents may include application forms, ID cards (most with a photograph of the seaman), certificates, cessation do***ents and notifications of death.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8256038
*His medal list*
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4354005
It is also probable that he would have a form CRS10. This would give info similar to whats in his Discharge book.

regards
Roger


----------



## Eyup (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks again Roger. Yes, I kind of realised it was a long shot but thought I would give it a go. I am at sea at present and don't have access to his do***ents. Thanks for the information though, I apreciate it. Best regards.


----------

